# Last Dance with Mary Jane



## kiljoy (Feb 27, 2009)

I've heard of people making wine from mint and other herbs. I had a crazy thought. Is it possible to make wine from "recreational" herbs (nudge nudge wink wink)? Would anyone even admit to having tried this? I can only imagine the flavor. I'm just really curious.

_Disclaimer:
The author of this post is in no way promoting or advocating any sort of illegal activities and is in no way promoting drug use of any kind._


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 27, 2009)

Google this. I had the same question a while back, it's out there. Theres a beer ou there I think Holland made with it I can only imagine.


----------



## twissty (Mar 1, 2009)

Apparently cannibis is related to hops.

http://cannabisbeer.com/


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 1, 2009)

If you think that is an unusual ingredient, I know people in my distant past that have made wine using those little mushrooms that grow in pastures by the ocean.


----------



## moose-1110 (Mar 10, 2009)

If only Tom Petty knew what the title of his song was about


----------



## blink23 (Mar 10, 2009)

I find this topic extremely interesting. I kind of consider it sort of like a type of thing like Wine (dont get mad at me for saying it jeje its just a comparison). It has distinct strands, characteristics and qualities, such as smell, taste, levels of thc (like alcohol) etc, and gives off a nice feeling. 

Could it be used for flavoring the wine (like oak chips for example)?... 
Very interesting to know.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps only our Dutch friends may legally answer this question... 

I knew a guy that would mix and match his "special herbs" for the taste. It was beyond my palet to tell any difference.


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 10, 2009)

Back in college (bout 20 years ago) we used to save our stems and put them in a gallon of vodka in the freezer and save the brew all year for xmas shots...the THC, being lipotropic, would soak into the alcohol, imparting a beautiful green hue. I can imagine the resulting wine would be similar...now...would it be best dry or brut?...hmmm.


----------



## Luc (Mar 10, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Perhaps only our Dutch friends may legally answer this question...



Yes but maybe they do not want to ..........

Seen too much nasty side-effects from people mixing
alcohol with 'herbs'. People really got sick............

Luc


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Diplomatic concessions*

Luc,

I’m sure you’ve seen your share of us Americans getting pretty stupid in Holland. On behalf of the American people, you have my condolences…


----------



## Luc (Mar 11, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Luc,
> 
> I’m sure you’ve seen your share of us Americans getting pretty stupid in Holland. On behalf of the American people, you have my condolences…



Don't worry.
it is not only your fellow countrymen. To be honest most
foreign visitors behave better as some Dutch do......

It is more that I have been at parties were people
used the 'herbs' and drank wine, and did not know that
this is a very faulty combination. Or nobody warned them.
People got sick (vomiting etc) and 'out of control' but not in the violent way but more in the emotional way.
not a pretty sight and I will not recommend or advocate
mixing the two.

Luc


----------



## crazyx2 (May 11, 2010)

I always thought the thc wasn't activated until it had heat??? Therefore it would only be the smell or taste (if any)...


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 11, 2010)

I can see this now on the What Have You Made Thread,

Mendosina Merlot
Payoti Plum
aaahhhhh I forget the rest dude.


----------



## Phished880 (May 11, 2010)

*i know a guy*

a guy in college made a beer with it, barley wine about 10-12% ABV. You must make the wine/beer first. He then soaked the stuff in water approx 160F to remove the cholrophyll (sp?). Don't worry this does not remove active materials. You can then "dry hop". He used about 2oz of leaf/ cuttings for 5 gallons. As i recall it was a nice balance with the beer. 22oz was fine for me. Oh to the good ole days. 


good luck.

I have also seen recipes for blue lotus wine, but don't know the story about it.

best of luck


----------

